# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Нелюбимая музыка

## Akasey

*Какую музыку вы не можете терпеть больше всего? 
Можно указать направление или исполнителя.*

----------


## Nietzsches

Рэп..Рэп..русский рэп,американский рэп,еврапейский рэп..эмо..токиох хотель...беее.."тип чОткий шансон"..фу...вот в кратце и все) ибо если подробней-забанят чую)))

----------


## Marusja

Не могу терпеть шансон, и бардов, которые выступают в минских ДК

----------


## Akasey

соглашусь с Nietzsches только немного, не люблю эмо, токио хотел (хотя что именно хотел???хз), попсу фонограмную... это вообще ужОс

о, и шансон туда же (только Круг ничего, и то не весь)

----------


## MOHAPX

Балин, ненавижу тяж рок или хардкор эт называеццо, короче там, хде вместа слов  - адин рев голосом профессора Лебединского, или полушепот, та ище сопровождаецца музыкай тяжелай, в песне смысл должен быть, а по доносящимся звукам его не понять.

----------


## Пацаваца

Не переношу попсню)просто бесят всякие киркоровы и стрелки,белки,шпильки и.д.Ещё просто ненавижу Тимати!Здесь без комментариев...

----------


## Vanya

Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park, Bullet of my Valentine, Tokio Hotel, всякие эмокоры, рэпы и т.д. =\

----------


## VirDignus

не люблю рэпы всякие, шансон, попсу,, еще всякие так -коры.

----------


## BIGm[]n

> Балин, ненавижу тяж рок или хардкор эт называеццо, короче там, хде вместа слов  - адин рев голосом профессора Лебединского, или полушепот, та ище сопровождаецца музыкай тяжелай, в песне смысл должен быть, а по доносящимся звукам его не понять.


великие умы мыслят одинаково:friends:

_BIGm[]n добавил 30.08.2009 в 21:30_



> Не переношу попсню)просто бесят всякие киркоровы и стрелки,белки,шпильки и.д.Ещё просто ненавижу Тимати!Здесь без комментариев...


ы ты тож мой друг манама:friends:

----------


## BiZ111

Лорди, абсолютно все виды death'а, тектоник, электронную, атмосферную, нашу поп.
Практически все поджанры метала

----------


## Akasey

Тимати :at:

----------


## BiZ111

Ах да, да, собственно показушное дерьмо наших колхозников

----------


## Justin

Тимати и все что с Фабрикой связано

----------

